# Range Beans or Baked Beans?



## js0813 (Sep 3, 2018)

Put some turkey and pig on the smoker this morning and gotta come up with some sides. Tired of the same ol ideas. Was thinking maybe smoking some pintos and making range beans, or smoking some baked beans. 

Ideas?  I been reading online and skimming some old books and I’m just blanking on something unique to make with it for tonight that don’t require me running to the grocery store.  Hasn’t been on the smoke long, so I got time if needed.  Ideas welcomed!

Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm decidedly not a Baked Beans guy, so my vote will always go for any other bean recipe.
Pintos are always great, Ranch/Range style or otherwise.

A pan of beans is always welcome here.
Just Saturday I did a big pan of Creamy Cajun Style Red Beans under Pork Neck Bones.


----------



## js0813 (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh now that sounds awesome!  I need to go dig in the pantry and see if i still got some red beans.  And yeah, not much on the baked beans myself.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 3, 2018)

I saw the post on the creamy Cajun red beans with pork neck, that looked awesome! I agree on the baked beans. I like baked beans on occasion, but probably a lot different than how most people like them. I don’t care for the thick bbq baked beans. It feels more like I’m eating spoonfuls off bbq sauce out of a bottle. I prefer just a thinner tomato sauce type that are more sweet and tangy. I’ve been planning to make some like that in the smoker, maybe with adding in some smoked rib tips/trimmings. Js0813, this may have been a little off topic, hope you find something good to go with your Q!


----------



## js0813 (Sep 3, 2018)

SmokinLogs
 man that’s another idea there...some trimmin from the pork in some smoke beans.  I had a recipe once upon a time for a tangy sauce.  Need to dig that bad boy out. 

Man I love this forum.  I knew I’d get some good ideas from y’all!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 3, 2018)

js0813 said:


> SmokinLogs
> man that’s another idea there...some trimmin from the pork in some smoke beans.  I had a recipe once upon a time for a tangy sauce.  Need to dig that bad boy out.
> 
> Man I love this forum.  I knew I’d get some good ideas from y’all!



If you can find it, id love to try that recipe. Yeah, this site has been great. There are so many good ideas to learn from and adapt to everyone’s different like and dislikes.


----------



## js0813 (Sep 3, 2018)

SmokinLogs
 i think this was the one she used to do. Let’s see if I can lost a link right...

 Will have to try making these in the new instant pot she got

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/slow-cooker-baked-beans.279415/


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I can’t wait to try it out!


----------

